# Ikaw lamang ang nagmamayari ng puso at buhay ko



## Pangga

*IKAW LAMANG ANG NAGMAMAYARI NG PUSO AT BUHAY KO*

*And*

*IKAW LAMANG ANG AKING IIBIGIN MAGPAKAILANMAN *

*I'm trying to learn Tagalog. Thank you so much!*
*Salamat!!*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Pangga said:


> *IKAW LAMANG ANG NAGMAMAYARI NG PUSO AT BUHAY KO = Only you own my heart and my life. (literal)*
> 
> *And*
> 
> *IKAW LAMANG ANG AKING IIBIGIN MAGPAKAILANMAN = I will love only you forever.*
> 
> *I'm trying to learn Tagalog. Thank you so much!*
> *Salamat!!*


 
There you are. In Visayan language your username Pangga means ''loved one'' or beloved.'' It is a form of endearment.


----------



## BriTexan

Pangga said:


> *IKAW LAMANG ANG NAGMAMAYARI NG PUSO AT BUHAY KO*
> 
> *And*
> 
> *IKAW LAMANG ANG AKING IIBIGIN MAGPAKAILANMAN *
> 
> *I'm trying to learn Tagalog. Thank you so much!*
> *Salamat!!*


 
Pangga,

Jack is somewhat right but let me help with the syntax.

1. Ikaw lamang ang nagmamayari ng puso ko at buhay ko. = *You're the only one who owns my heart & my life.*

2. Ikaw lamang ang aking iibigin magpakailan man. 
= *You're the only one I will love forever.*


Britexan


----------



## halffil

First of all, hi everyone! I'm an american, half filipino by blood, trying to learn tagalog. I'm a little confused, isn't "mahal" the tagalog word for "love" as in "mahal kita"? Because in the tagalog for "I will love only you forever" I don't see "mahal" anywhere, so which of those words means love? I've also heard that mahal can also mean "dear".......which makes it even more confusing. Can anyone explain, I'm only beginning to learn tagalog, thanks.


----------



## Cracker Jack

halffil said:


> First of all, hi everyone! I'm an american, half filipino by blood, trying to learn tagalog. I'm a little confused, isn't "mahal" the tagalog word for "love" as in "mahal kita"? Because in the tagalog for "I will love only you forever" I don't see "mahal" anywhere, so which of those words means love? I've also heard that mahal can also mean "dear".......which makes it even more confusing. Can anyone explain, I'm only beginning to learn tagalog, thanks.


 
Mahal has other synonyms.  As given in the example iibigin the root word is ibig.  The word pag-ibig is the noun for ibig.


----------



## araceliearambula

halffil said:


> First of all, hi everyone! I'm an american, half filipino by blood, trying to learn tagalog. I'm a little confused, isn't "mahal" the tagalog word for "love" as in "mahal kita"? Because in the tagalog for "I will love only you forever" I don't see "mahal" anywhere, so which of those words means love? I've also heard that mahal can also mean "dear".......which makes it even more confusing. Can anyone explain, I'm only beginning to learn tagalog, thanks.



mahal means "expensive", literally when you say, "mahal kita", you're actually literally saying "you're expensive", or in other words, "you're valuable to me" in deeper meaning

in that sentence, the word "pagibig" is used for the word "love", because pagibig is also another word for love.


----------



## MarcB

halffil said:


> First of all, hi everyone! I'm an american, half filipino by blood, trying to learn tagalog. I'm a little confused, isn't "mahal" the tagalog word for "love" as in "mahal kita"? Because in the tagalog for "I will love only you forever" I don't see "mahal" anywhere, so which of those words means love? I've also heard that mahal can also mean "dear".......which makes it even more confusing. Can anyone explain, I'm only beginning to learn tagalog, thanks.


I have heard ini-ibig is stronger than mahal kita.


----------



## MariadeManila

yeah, the earlier is... but oftenly used only in poems.
many here are more comfortable using the latter.


----------



## MarcB

MariadeManila said:


> yeah, the earlier is... but oftenly used only in poems.
> many here are more comfortable using the latter.


ini ibig is deep tagalog.


----------



## MariadeManila

> ini ibig is deep tagalog.


 
yep I agree


----------



## Cracker Jack

MarcB said:


> ini ibig is deep tagalog.


 
Yes.  It is only used in literature and in movies.  But if you would like to make a poem, you can use it.  If you use it in daily conversation, it would sound corny.


----------



## bibay27

Cracker Jack said:


> Yes. It is only used in literature and in movies. But if you would like to make a poem, you can use it. If you use it in daily conversation, it would sound corny.


 

here....

when you say... 

1. mahal kita in english..it's  _I love you_

2. iniibig kita in english is _I'm in love with you_

it's not corny... it is how supposed to be done while you declare your feelings


----------

